# HDR on a D3000



## robb01 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been wanting to try my hand at taking some HDR shots, but not exactly sure how to do that on my D3000. I know that I need several shots with different exposure levels. Should I shoot in 'A' mode and adjust the fstop? I know the D3000 does not offer bracketing. Thanks for any help


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 8, 2010)

robb01 said:


> Should I shoot in 'A' mode and adjust the fstop?


 Definalty NO.  Adjusting the f stop will result in a different DOF for each shot... you NEED them to be exactly the same.  Shooting in any of the priority modes will cause your camera to adujust the shutter speed and f stop to make a proper exposure.  Every shot will have the same exposure... which does you no good.  You want multiple exposures.

There are 2 ways you can do it with your 3000, take a shot.  Then change your EV, take a shot, change your EV, take a shot...etc.  Or put your camera in M set your aperture to what you would like it at, take a shot, then adjust your shutter speed and take a shot, adjust your shutter speed and take a shot, etc.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 8, 2010)

Just use Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB)... look up how to set it in your manual.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 8, 2010)

mjhoward said:


> Just use Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB)... look up how to set it in your manual.


 
AEB isn't a feature on the D3000


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

You'll have to bracket manually by changing the shutter speed.

First you need to put the meter in spot mode. Meter the brightest part of the scene for a correct exposure. Then meter the darkest part of the scene for a correct exposure.

That tells you the dynamic range of the scene and from that you can determine how many exposures you need to make, and at what EV steps.

3 exposures is the minimum. More exposures will usually yield a more realistic final image.


----------



## DerekSalem (Nov 8, 2010)

lol the D3000 doesn't do AEB? Pretty sure every DSLR made in the past 5 years has done AEB...


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 8, 2010)

DerekSalem said:


> lol the D3000 doesn't do AEB? Pretty sure every DSLR made in the past 5 years has done AEB...


 
None of the entry level Nikons have it... Neither do the D40/D40x.


----------



## Infidel (Nov 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> You'll have to bracket manually by changing the shutter speed.
> 
> First you need to put the meter in spot mode. Meter the brightest part of the scene for a correct exposure. Then meter the darkest part of the scene for a correct exposure.
> 
> ...



Thanks KmH...I never knew to spot-meter as you've described, but it makes good sense! I will try this the next time I'm playing around with HDR. The few times I've tried HDR, I used matrix metering and covered a -2 to +2 range (5 exp @ 1 EV intervals).


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 8, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but are there cameras that do bracketing with more than three steps(-2,0,+2)?  The reason I ask is because a couple of weeks ago I ran into a gentleman taking pics with a Nikon and when he hit the shutter release the camera sounded like a machine gun.  Real quick.....click, click, click, etc.  So I asked if he was doing HDR's and he said yes, but not three images, seven images.  Possible?

Just curious
Gary


----------

